# Brichardi



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

How big of a tank do these need? One site said 20g and another said 55g.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

u can easily put them in a 20L if u get a pair they will breed like rabbits for u lol, 55g is big but not min for these guys.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

You can keep a breeding pair and some young fry in a 20g. That's the minimum for a breeding pair. If your fish do not get along, the 20g will not be large enough.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Are we talking about L. (N.) Brichardi? Their space recommendations is overrated. My pair have bred twice in a 10 gallon tank. I move the juvies to another though as the parents will eat fry or kill juveniles to make room for more.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

You must have a very compatible pair. Most pairs would not tolerate even each other in only a 10.


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, I just got a 20g and a 29g today. One is going to be a planted tetra tank, and the other with be strictly brichardis (daffodil).

If I put them in the 29 should I still only get 2 of them?
What kind of decor do they need? Sand? crushed coral? Rocks? Terra cotta pots?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Why do they call them daffodil? brichardi and pulcher daffodil are two different species...isn't it like neo. brichardi and neo. pulcher daffodil?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

From all the accounts I have heard, they appear to be a different color strain.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

They are two species. Neolamprologus brichardi and Neolamprologus pulcher (daffodil).
You can tell them apart by the pattern on their gill covers.

brichardi -)

pulcher ) )

It's quite easy to see once you know. Also, generally speaking, pulchers are more yellow in the fins as well.


----------

